# Pollen collecting



## dr grobin (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey,

I tried to look elsewhere in the forum, but couldn't find anything about this specifically. I've been collecting pollen at the bottom of my grinder (which has a screen) for about a year now, and I'm considering using it. I tried smoking it as such, but it just tastes really rough.
Can you not use it to make shkuf? or some other sort of hash? If so, what methods do you suggest?
Any advice much appreciated,
Peace


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 9, 2007)

try here mate youll only have about 5/6 grams??

http://video.google.co.uk/videosearch?q=making+hash

hope this helps 85CANNABLISS


----------

